# Rubik's Speedcube (Florian) Mod?



## Cubie Burd (Mar 7, 2015)

Hey guys;

I have a question about the not so new "Tensionable Rubik's Speedcube" that I haven't seen anybody try yet. 

First off, if you havn't heard of or seen this cube in action yet, I want to direct you to Cyuobx's review: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fQVp_B9mAxQ
It's by FAR the most detailed review of the cube yet; and it's really kind of neat to see that Rubik's actually did something to change the design of the cube and to cater to the speedsolving community. And if you watch the video fully, you can see that the cube is VERY fast, and is overall half decent. I've personally gotten a feel of this cube too; a kid who constantly nags me at school had one, and of course I had to try it. The cube was actually one of the faster cubes I'd felt; and thats saying something as I had a Aolong V1 and a Weilong under my collection. But there's ONE major flaw.

There are NO florian cuts at all, so theres NO reverse corner cutting; and lacking in normal cuts aswell. 

So it ultimately begs the question: what happens when you do a Florian mod (round all of the corners, edges, and the centers) to this cube? As I don't actually OWN the cube, I was wondering to myself if anybody on the forum had a Rubik's speedcube; and was willing give it (and possibly ruin it) with a Florian mod. I really am curious to see what would happen? Obviously corner cutting would improve, but then that might make it an on-par speedcube! I searched around and I havent seen anyone go through with this; and I can't be the only one that's wondering what this cube would be like with florian cuts.

Basically; long story short; I'm too poor to get myself a Rubik's Speedcube to florian mod and I was curious as to see if anybody was willing to or already has done a Florian mod to this cube. Any thoughts?


----------



## SenorJuan (Mar 7, 2015)

Rounding off the corners is a bit 1980's. I think making a 45 degrees angled flat area, and rounding off the two corners of that , would be a more worthwhile approach. This is how the Zhanchi parts work - two 45 degree angles work well to bring the cube layers back in line during reverse cutting, etc.
Make your first mod subtle, you can always remove more material later. If you over-do it straight off, you can't put plastic back.


----------



## Seanliu (Mar 7, 2015)

Interesting... Maybe it would make the cube too unstable?


----------



## killer4u77 (Mar 7, 2015)

Personally, I would try the Womack approach. Round out the completely square weilong-like parts of the center. I believe he also made the tracks a lot shorter, too. And I'm sure the actual pieces could do with some rounding as well


----------



## pdilla (Mar 8, 2015)

Cubie Burd said:


> So it ultimately begs the question



It _raises_ the question. To beg the question is to assume a conclusion in order to argue for it.


----------



## Cubie Burd (Mar 8, 2015)

pdilla said:


> It _raises_ the question. To beg the question is to assume a conclusion in order to argue for it.



Um... Thanks for the unrelated grammar correction?


----------



## Please Dont Ask (Mar 8, 2015)

SenorJuan said:


> Rounding off the corners is a bit 1980's. I think making a 45 degrees angled flat area, and rounding off the two corners of that , would be a more worthwhile approach. This is how the Zhanchi parts work - two 45 degree angles work well to bring the cube layers back in line during reverse cutting, etc.
> Make your first mod subtle, you can always remove more material later. If you over-do it straight off, you can't put plastic back.



Umm...Fangshi, Aolong, Yulong . These have rounded corners and they are not 1980's
The Zhanchi is good but outdated


----------



## Please Dont Ask (Mar 8, 2015)

SenorJuan said:


> Rounding off the corners is a bit 1980's. I think making a 45 degrees angled flat area, and rounding off the two corners of that , would be a more worthwhile approach. This is how the Zhanchi parts work - two 45 degree angles work well to bring the cube layers back in line during reverse cutting, etc.
> Make your first mod subtle, you can always remove more material later. If you over-do it straight off, you can't put plastic back.



Umm...Fangshi, Aolong, Yulong . These have rounded corners and they are not 1980's
The Zhanchi is good but outdated


----------



## SenorJuan (Mar 8, 2015)

Rounding off worked well in the '80's, so it's no surprise it's still used today. It's just that, speaking as an engineer, when I first saw a Zhanchi, and noticed the 45 degree angled corners, my first thought was "I wish I'd thought of that in 1981". Not that it would've made me a great cuber, 90 move solutions are a bit limiting....

This discussion is a bit academic, I suspect, as the original poster doesn't want to modify his OWN cube, unfortunately.


----------



## Cubie Burd (Mar 10, 2015)

No, I don't have a Rubik's Speedcube. The point of the thread was to see if anybody had done it already, or if anybody had a Rubik's Speedcube they'd be willing to modufy.


----------



## qqwref (Mar 10, 2015)

I think you'll find that nobody here is going to spend the money on a Rubik's Speedcube and then spend the time to mod it, when they could just buy a good 3x3x3 for under $10.


----------



## Phinagin (Mar 20, 2015)

I have a Rubik's SpeedCube and I'd be willing to mod it, also is it possible to mod a cube to make it catch less? Also I've never done a mod before so maybe some guidance?


----------



## Cubie Burd (May 1, 2015)

*BUMP*

Hey, sorry I didn't post this in the thread earlier.

So remember my "friend" that had a Rubik's Speedcube? He let me take it home and set it up for him. So I lubed it and the like, and then sanded down the corners, edges, and centers to florian mod it. The cuts weren't that big, not any bigger that a Zhanchi I'd say. It reduced locking a CRAP ton. The thing would corner cut 45 normal and about half a cubie reverse. So it basically turned into an uncontrollable crunchy loud Zhanchi with embedded tiles. It was TOTALLY worth it.

If anybody has a Rubik's Speedcube and a file, don't hesitate to do this mod. Don't forget to sand the base area of the center where theres a little point, because that makes it reverse corner cut a lot better. Totally worth it, didn't make the cube any more unstable, you just really have nothing to lose. Do it.


----------



## Michael Womack (Jun 1, 2015)

killer4u77 said:


> Personally, I would try the Womack approach. Round out the completely square weilong-like parts of the center. I believe he also made the tracks a lot shorter, too. And I'm sure the actual pieces could do with some rounding as well



This is what he's talking about and sorry for this late post.
The green center is the modded center.


Spoiler: image


----------



## ReneFloresVlogs (Oct 14, 2015)

Michael Womack said:


> This is what he's talking about and sorry for this late post.
> The green center is the modded center.
> http://i.imgur.com/wIGrssz.jpg



So if i do what is shown in the picture it should help?


----------



## MoyuFTW (Oct 14, 2015)

ReneFloresVlogs said:


> So if i do what is shown in the picture it should help?



It does help a ton. It makes the cube catch less, and makes it a decent cube. It still catches a little for me though.


----------



## ReneFloresVlogs (Oct 15, 2015)

MoyuFTW said:


> It does help a ton. It makes the cube catch less, and makes it a decent cube. It still catches a little for me though.



Yeah i tried it and it helped a little, but i have a few hualong anyway so whatever! Thanks!


----------



## MoyuFTW (Oct 15, 2015)

ReneFloresVlogs said:


> Yeah i tried it and it helped a little, but i have a few hualong anyway so whatever! Thanks!



Haha yeah. The Hualong should be tons better than a Rubik's cube even if it is a "rubik's *speedcube*"


----------

